
BBC and ITV in Talks over Netflix Rival - iamben
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47383559
======
therealidiot
Yet another subscription, yet another proprietary app with dubious permission
requirements to be installed on (supported) devices

Oh the joy

